# May have destroyed my wheels with Simple Green...



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to reverse this? 

I have white powdercoated wheels... I tried using water 4-1 with simple green.. 
I sprayed it on and let it sit as I went to get the hose, came back to this. I cannot scrub it off as it seems to be permanent  
They were just coated about a month ago :banghead:


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Try a cleaner wax . Looks like the simple green dissolved the brake dust then redeposited it. 

Lesson learned Grasshopper. There is no need to use harsh cleaners on wheels ... just wash them often.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I would spray more simple green and tr wiping it off 
try to et it even


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Jesstzn said:


> Try a cleaner wax . Looks like the simple green dissolved the brake dust then redeposited it.
> 
> Lesson learned Grasshopper. There is no need to use harsh cleaners on wheels ... just wash them often.


 I read on here to dilute it 4-1 and it works great on powdercoat.. :facepalm: 

300$ mistake.. Can you give me a specific cleaner wax?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Meguiars ColorX.


----------



## BreathLess (Jun 15, 2011)

try another wheel cleaner but one that is not acidic. 

This should be a lesson lern't to anyone detailing/cleaning to always test a small spot before doing the entire item.


----------



## TOGWT (Nov 7, 2008)

Simple Green is corrosive and will react with bare aluminium or a clear coated surface that has been compromised (be cognizant that water-based paint is porous and will allow liquids to permeate its surface and may exacerbate the corrosion) causing hydrogen embrittlement (this is also known as stress cracking corrosion). 

As the cleaner gradually ferments it *reduces the pH from its normal mildly alkaline state to acidic*. Slow corrosion of the aluminium results, generating a little hydrogen on the surface. Anaerobic conditions also generate hydrogen and hydrogen sulphide bio chemically, producing small amounts of methane. The aluminium probably has sufficient residual stress to be susceptible to hydrogen stress cracking, and this can be accelerated by the sulphide, and may affect the wheels structural integrity 

However, caution and common sense must be used: Aluminium is a soft metal that easily corrodes with unprotected exposure to water. The aqueous-base and alkalinity of Simple Green or Crystal Simple Green can accelerate the corrosion process. Therefore, contact times of All-Purpose Simple Green and Crystal Simple Green with unprotected or unpainted aluminium surfaces should be kept as brief as the job will allow - never for more than 10 minutes Large cleaning jobs should be conducted in smaller-area stages to achieve lower contact time. 

Rinsing after cleaning should always be extremely thorough - paying special attention to flush out cracks and crevices to remove all Simple Green/Crystal Simple Green residues. Unfinished, uncoated or unpainted aluminium cleaned with Simple Green products should receive some sort of protectant after cleaning to prevent oxidation. 

A ‘safer’ alternative Simple Green® Aircraft & Precision Cleaner - http://industrial.simplegreen.com/ind_prod_ext_mor.php Meets Boeing Specs –D6 – 1748-7P (Water - based, no Hydrocarbon solvents) 

Try using an mildly abrasive polish /foam pad combination


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Interesting points. The first paragraph discusses bare aluminum and compromised clearcoats. 

I know powdercoat is paint, just deposited with electrical attraction v. solvents/spray. But is the baking effect to finish powdercoat _the same_ as clearcoat? 

I've had nothing but good luck w/SG diluted properly and rinsed well, like any other aggressive cleaner.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think powder-coat is clear coated.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Powder coating is essentially really hard paint. You can't quite polish it like regular paint, but it should be cared for and protected like regular paint.


----------



## TOGWT (Nov 7, 2008)

Jman5000 said:


> Interesting points. The first paragraph discusses bare aluminum and compromised clearcoats.
> 
> I know powdercoat is paint, just deposited with electrical attraction v. solvents/spray. But is the baking effect to finish powdercoat _the same_ as clearcoat?
> 
> I've had nothing but good luck w/SG diluted properly and rinsed well, like any other aggressive cleaner.


 Most paint once subjected to environmental damage becomes porous over time and solvents will permeate the surface inc powder coating


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

TOGWT said:


> Most paint once subjected to environmental damage becomes porous over time and solvents will permeate the surface inc powder coating


 Yeah I know...but freshly powdercoated surfaces with diluted SG and what sounds like a reasonable dwell time doesn't completely account for the damage. 

OP: Were the wheels cool to the touch? Any chance you went to wash soon after driving?


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

The car had been sitting in the shade for over an hour. 
But.. I did not spray them with the hose before spraying SG on them.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

ColorX did not work


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

I would try some sort of power ball on it with one of the cleaners (Mothers used to have a clear coat wheel polish a few years back). What about a wheel brightener? Something with something meant to bleach the wheels. 

I am shocked that the Simple Green did that, I use it a lot for grease but I am always very picky about using wheel cleaner... even on my OEM 16" wheels.


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldnt think simple green would do this unless it was allowed to sit on a hot wheel (car that was just driven and you started cleaning it). You even said you diluted it as well. My next door neighbor details and he uses a power wash degreaser that I dont believe he dilutes to clean wheels. He doesnt let it sit and he will not put it on a hot wheel. That stuff eats brake dust and he doesnt have this issues. I think some elbow grease and a polish will get that off.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont know... But it did.. I think i can get it all off, if not most of it. I tried using rubbing compound and a rag, its working but gonna take a LONG time..


----------



## TOGWT (Nov 7, 2008)

Jman5000 said:


> Yeah I know...but freshly powdercoated surfaces with diluted SG and what sounds like a reasonable dwell time doesn't completely account for the damage.


If you have any other ideas I'm more than ready to learn :thumbup:


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I think the combination of heat (wheels could still be very hot after sitting an hour, especially if there's no air flow over them) and SG sitting on the surface just etched it in there. It's gonna take some polish and a machine attachment of some sort to get that out if you don't want to spend 6 hours doing it by hand.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I almost finished one wheel in about an hour and a half... Any suggestions on what i can use as a drill attachment?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

A powerball or powercone should help out immensely. What polish are you using? It might take something rather aggressive. ScratchX 2.0 is about the strongest OTC polish at regular stores like Walmart and Kragen. If that doesn't do it, then some smaller shops around you might carry better polishes.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah it would, im just too poor to pay 30$ for a wheel cleaning tool.. >_


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Check the clearance aisles at Walmart and autoparts stores. Some times they almost give away the stuff. I think I got the black magic one I own for cheap.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

I caved and bought one, although its worthless for this situation it doesnt apply enough pressure..

But.. 2 days later, 3 wheels down. 

*After pictures ~*




























And my workstation for ****s and giggles...


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear it didn't work well, but those wheels are looking GOOD now! Congrats man!


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

reminds me how much I hate polishing wheels!


----------



## deadbob (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice work on restoring the wheels. 

If you don't mind I would like to make the suggestion of getting some Sonax wheel cleaner. It's a great wheel cleaner and never had any issues with it so far.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

deadbob said:


> Nice work on restoring the wheels.
> 
> If you don't mind I would like to make the suggestion of getting some Sonax wheel cleaner. It's a great wheel cleaner and never had any issues with it so far.


Where do you buy that? I did a dealer search, but it only showed one place hours away.


----------



## M. Peck (Jul 23, 2010)

yivek said:


> Where do you buy that? I did a dealer search, but it only showed one place hours away.


You can order it from Phil at Detailers Domain, and some other places online for sure. I suggest Phil, ships from Jersey. Fast. Stuff stinks, but freaking rules.


----------



## M. Peck (Jul 23, 2010)

And nice job on the wheels mate, lookin good.


----------



## Seidelly (Jan 23, 2011)

yivek said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work well, but those wheels are looking GOOD now! Congrats man!


 Thanks, I feel much relief. And hell yeah, they are glistening. 



AndyG86 said:


> reminds me how much I hate polishing wheels!


 Took about.. 4.5 hours :banghead:



deadbob said:


> Nice work on restoring the wheels.
> If you don't mind I would like to make the suggestion of getting some Sonax wheel cleaner. It's a great wheel cleaner and never had any issues with it so far.


 Ill look into it thanks :thumbup:



M. Peck said:


> And nice job on the wheels mate, lookin good.


:thumbup:


----------



## TOGWT (Nov 7, 2008)

Well done our wheels look great. :thumbup: :thumbup:

FWIW- SG will stain some wheels for unknown reasons even when wheels are cool to the touch, SG applied in the shade, etc, etc SG will stain period


----------



## deadbob (Jan 24, 2011)

yivek said:


> Where do you buy that? I did a dealer search, but it only showed one place hours away.


I would also suggest ordering from Phil @ detailersdomain.com. Fastest service on the net and if you have any issues they resolve it.

I love Sonax so much I bought 2 x 5liter bottles for refills.


----------



## StillANoob (Dec 16, 2009)

What compound did you use for this? And are you sure ur wheels aren't clear coated? Im pretty sure who ever powder coats always clear coats them after.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Try 50/50 with water and simple green.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

StillANoob said:


> What compound did you use for this? And are you sure ur wheels aren't clear coated? Im pretty sure who ever powder coats always clear coats them after.


Powder coated wheels (or anything for that matter) are NOT clear-coated. Powder coating uses a static charge to cling plastic POWDER pigment to metal objects. The objects are then baked at +400 degrees to melt the particles onto the metal. Clear coat is clear topcoat applied over a base coat in a 2 stage paint process at ambient temperature.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Elbow grease and whatever is leftover in the wash bucket after a car wash has always worked for me.

I have a friend who had the exact same thing happen to an anodized set of Porsche wheels - except he was using Super Clean.


----------



## R32sSayBwaaa (Nov 2, 2011)

TOGWT said:


> Well done our wheels look great. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> FWIW- SG will stain some wheels for unknown reasons even when wheels are cool to the touch, SG applied in the shade, etc, etc SG will stain period


my buddy greased lightning'd one of his wheels and had similar results. ever seance I've stayed away from degreasers when it comes to my car. always test on a small not noticeable surface first :thumbup:


----------

